# Hep fight Autism!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The band, Five for Fighting, is generously donating $0.40 to Autism
Speaks for *each time* the video is viewed
the funding goes toward research studies to help find a cure. When you
have a moment, please visit the link below to watch the video and pass
it along to your friends and family. They are aiming for 10,000 hits,
but hopefully we
can help them to surpass this goal.
http://www.whatkindofworlddoyouwant.com/videos/view/id/408214


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

Mikado, very pretty song and cool video. i passed it on to about 20 people and hopefuly they will pass it on to 20 people each. i feel for any child with any disability.:angel: our grandson has juvenile diabetes and that sucks!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is sucky. I wish that all children and old people had life easy. Thank ou for passing it around.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is sucky. I wish that all children and old people had life easy. Thank ou for passing it around.


yeah me to!!!


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Its sad but true. I watched my girlfriend fight for 18 yrs before finally losing to Cystic Fibrosis and diabetes.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry.:angel:


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

good song . ..................


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Great song and cause! I'm passing it on also!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

posted it on another forum


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey thank you Patch. It doesn't cost us anything to pass it along and it is such a worthy cause.


----------

